# How to test a 6 volt battery??



## beef (Aug 18, 2007)

I have 4 Mojo Batteries and not sure how to test them if they are charged or if they are dead... The trickle charges don't even tell me if they are charging...

Here is the question:

Is there a battery tester out there that will show the charge on a 6 volt battery? Also if there a tester out there that will show if the trickle charger is working..

I have, I think 2 trickle charges and can't tell if they work or not.. It seems like last year that after hunting I would take out the battery and put it on the charger for 24-48 hours and would only get 2 hours of use on it.... So I bought two batteries from Cabela's last spring at $2.00 a piece in the bargain cave... I put them on the charger four days ago and want to see if they took a full charge...

As you can tell I don't know a lot about electricity but I need to learn in a hurry...

Please Help...

Beef


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Check the battery voltage with a multimeter. A 6volt agm should read 6.9volts fully charged. You can also check to see if your charger is working by plugging it in and hooking it up to the battery. The battery voltage should be climbing. If you want a real accurate test done bring it to a battery store. They will be able to tell you what percent of the capacity is left it just takes a day or so. John


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Load test the batteries in your Mojo. In other words, put them in and let it run till the battery dies. Try charging them again and repeat the test. Your Mojo paperwork may tell you how many amps the motor draws, or just by testing how long it runs, you will know if you need a battery with more amperage. A volt meter will only tell you if the battery is holding 6 volts, not how much amperage is available to run your Mojo.

PS....I'm no electrical wizard either.
:beer:


----------

